# Klassendiagramm rcp /swt



## schuetzejanett (24. Apr 2007)

Hallo, 

suche zu einem fertigen rcp plugin ein Klassendiagramm um mal die Übersicht zu bekommen wie die Klassen heißen , welche dabei sein müssen und vorallem wie das mit der gui (swt) aussieht. 
Um selber ein Klassendiagramm erstellen zu können. Also wenn jemand sowas hat und mal senden könnte wäre ich echt dankbar hab zwar schon eins gesehen aber da wurden die gui klassen weggelassen und das hat mit nix genützt.

Oder wenigstens von einem swt projekt.


----------



## byte (24. Apr 2007)

Was genau suchst Du denn jetzt?

Irgendein Klassendiagramm eines SWT Projekts?  :arrow: Welchen Sinn macht das? :roll:
Ein klassendiagramm des von Dir angesprochenen RCP Plugins?  :arrow: Wir können nicht hellsehen, von welchem Du sprichst! 
Ein Tool, dass Dir Klassendiagramme vom Code erzeugt?  :arrow: Da gibts so einiges (z.B. Together, ...), einfach mal die Forensuche bemühen.


----------



## schuetzejanett (24. Apr 2007)

Nein, 
ich soll ein ein rcp plugin schreiben und dafür erstmal ein uml diagramm erstellen und um zu wissen welche Klassen ich auf alle fälle brauche und wie die heißen wollte ich von einem rcp plugin ein klassendiagramm. oder zumindest von einem swt plugin damit ich den grafikteil mit controller usw. mir anschauen kann. In dem Buch was ich dazu glesen habe waren mehr auf die klassen zum daenmodell und weniger auf die rcp swt spezifischen klassen eingegeangen worden. 
Und deswegen dache ich ihr habt vielleicht von einem von euch geschriebenen plugin oder sw programm ein klassendiagramm damit ich mit die namenskonventionen und abhängigkeiten mal anscheuen kann. Um mir dann ber mein eigenes diagramm gedanken zu machen. Mein Plugin soll aus einem Hauptfrmular und 5 Nebenformularen(Kindformularen bestehen)


----------



## Wildcard (24. Apr 2007)

Es gibt keine RCP-Plugins sondern nur Plugins in einer RCP Umgebung  :wink: 
Nimm dir wie byto sagt eine OpenSource Anwendung X und lass dir aus dem Code ein Diagramm erstellen.
Ich sage dir aber voraus das du damit nicht wirklich glücklich werden wirst  :wink:


----------

